# Im going to the dark side



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I didnt think I would do it, but I am going to buy me a AR. I am either going to get a dpms sweet 16, or a dpms bull 20. Does anyone have any experience with either of these rifles. Help me make up my mind, cause I cant do it on my own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Baahahahaha, welcome to the dark side tx4. Try your local gunshop, hold them, pretty much any bull and standard 16" and see what fits. Bulls are nice but heavy, which may be OK depending on how far you walk.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Been kicking the idea around myself. Looking at a Rock River. Guess if I dont care for it, it can just become a safe queen.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to always say that AR-15's were pointless for me to own but after building one I love them. I have a 22" stainless heavy bull barrel on and I don't mind the weight at all but then again I hate light firearms


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like things about 7 or 8 lbs. Thats one of the issues, that has held me up on buying one was the weight, and they just dont seem to fit me. But i might be able to compromise lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I heard rock river is coming out with a polymer lower, soon if they haven't already, that should help on weight, I have a Plumb Crazy polymer lower with a collapsible stock that is suprisingly light, especially with a 5 rnd mag.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I like things about 7 or 8 lbs. Thats one of the issues, that has held me up on buying one was the weight, and they just dont seem to fit me. But i might be able to compromise lol...


Mine weighs in just over 10 lbs with scope but now I am adding a bi-pod to it so I am sure it will be closer to 12 lbs. Keep in mind that this rifle has a 22" stainless heavy bull barrel. I would think that getting down around 8 lbs range should beable to be done. I have to say thought that with the weight of mine there is not much kick at all and I can watch my bullet hit the target all day long. My Dad has a bad right shoulder and it really kills him to shoot guns anymore. he loved shooting my AR-15 seeing as it barely kicks.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a 20" bull and loved it on prairie dogs or shooting from a stand. A 16" bull is all I would have for a carry predator rifle because of weight. JMHO ET


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have made my mind up, I am going with the dpms sweet 16. Now I just have to find one lol. We dont have any gun shops close that carrys any type of ar's. Guess I will have to take a road trip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Make some phone calls first to see who has exactly what you want, and save your gas for hunting.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=496810


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

My first AR build was a 16" bull. Heavy sucker but SMOOOOTHHHH shooting no lie. Welcome to the dark side Hoov. You're gonna dig it


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side. As ebbs said it best you gonna love it!!!!!Try Knobb Creek Gun Range in West Point ,Ky.
They should be able to help you out with what you want, they deal in ar's and have several brands to choose from,or be able to get what you want.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Going to the Dark Side I so miss read that I thought it was about getting married!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am already on that dark side. lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As long as your happy then thats ok!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run a DPMS Sporticle slick side. Love it. Although I have made a few upgrades, custom stock and forend, Timney trigger, it is very accurate, sub MOA. Sadly, the age old adege is true "once you go black, you'll never go back". I could not believe how accurate the AR15 was until I started working with one, an awsome rig.


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

There are many possiblities when you join up with the black rifle crowd. I built my lower reviever and purchased a completed upper. I chose the 20" Rock river arms Predator purtuite upper. I liked that one because it uses the same heavy barrel as their compitition service rifle. The catch is that its a full pound lighter than the 20" varmint upper. Its to light to be heavy and to heavy to be light. It strikes a perfect balance between being a heavy steady rifle and being light enough to swing well on movint targets. Now when it comes to ground rats prarie poodles, whistle pigs and other various hole digging vermin, a 24" RRA heavy varmint upper is next on my list.


----------

